# Now it is lettuce?



## Taco Bill (Apr 6, 2002)

Previously I wrote that my pigeons were eating the Aloe Vera plants on the deck by the loft. Hence I have given them the large outisde leaves of the lettuce and they seem to love it. Is this because there is something necessary in their diet that they need?









------------------
mailto:[email protected][email protected]</A> 
http://www.geocities.com/tacobillau


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

My pigeon used to eat lettuce too..You should try thawed peas and corn also..I once had a pot of mint growing on my balcony(The mint was for me







) one day there was just stems left!! ..All the pigeons ate the leaves..I have heard people allow their seeds to sprout and the pigeons eat it(I tried it today but the seeds got moldy







)
I will try again and see what happends..

Mary


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry to jump in here, but I have followed this topic around since it gets my interest. Do pigeons really eat green leafy vegtables? I never thought of that! I tried to give Francis some sunflower seeds one time and he never touched them. I don't even know if he would be attracted to the sight of corn or greens. Will it be worth a try, though? Seems like he likes eating his regular pigeon feed more than anything else I try to give him. I am still going to try to see if he likes peanuts.....


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Recommend "crushed" peanuts, at least to start... Judy puts em through a blender.

Sure--they will eat greens! One of our members (forgive me, I forget) feeds garlic greens.

Harrison's is about as perfect nutrition as you can offer--expensive too, and not readily available. Good stuff, that! Sadly, mine show it only cursory interest.

Harrison & Harrison are co-authors of the book, "AVIAN MEDICINE: Principals And Applications", along with Ritchie--a book that I keep handy.

--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited September 20, 2002).]


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the information; I hope to find it useful. I am going to buy some peanuts this evening and crush them myself. I'll let you know soon if Francis eats them or not. I'll also try to find some good greens for him; they're a good source of vitamins and calcium.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

It's Janine(WhiteWingsCa) who feeds the garlic greens to her pigeons..I tried it and my Tooty ate it..!!


Mary


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok, I tried the peanuts last night. I crushed them and mixed them in with Francis' regular food and he ate them willingly. As for the green leafy vegtables, I bought some spinach, knowing how nutritious they are, hoping that he would eat them. He didn't. He just stood where he was, staring at the greens before him. I don't know how to get him to eat them. Should I leave them in the cage with him for a while? Could it be that the green color is scaring him? I ended up giving the spinach to the guinea pig, but I still have some left over and I was wondering if I could try again. Thanks in advance for all the advice!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Afra,

Cut the spinach/lettuce up in little pieces and put it in your hand then offer it to Francis and see if he will eat it..My pigeon Tooty used to eat it when he was young but now he just throws everything around so it's not such a big deal for them to have it..









Mary


----------



## Pigeon-Boy-2 (Sep 11, 2002)

Check out www.glycoscience.com/glycoscience/home.wm Lots of intersting stuff kind of in the subject of fresh fruits and veggies. i take the stuff from mannatech boy do i notice a differance!!!

pb2


----------

